# مشاركة سريعة - تبسيط لشرح التدفقات النقدية cash flow



## حسام الحو (22 يوليو 2009)

الاخوة الافاضل 
مشاركة سريعة على الماشي لكن مهمة .
مرفق ملف شرح مختصر للتدفقات النقدية من الناحية المالية ، وهذا مهم جدا لأى مهندس يعمل بمجال التخطيط وادارة المشروعات حيث يجب ان يكون لديه المام بالنواحى المالية وفهمها ، وقد قمت بعمل هذا الملف منذ فترة حيث وجدت كثير من الزملاء لا يعلم شيئا عن التدفقات النقدية رغم أهميتها وانها قد تكون سببا في فشل المشروع أو على الاقل توقفه في حالة عدم دراستها جيدا - فقمت بعمل هذا المختصر وتم توزيعه على مهندسى الشركة المهتمين بالامر والحمد لله لاقى قبولا .
المراجع الاساسي :
-	قوائم التدفقات النقدية د/ محمد عباس حجازي 
دكتوارة من جامعة وسكنسن بالولايات المتحدة - استاذ المحاسبة بكلية تجارة عين شمس 
مراجع أخرى :
-	دورة مدير مشروع – المقاولون العرب " معهد التدريب والتكنولوجيا " . 

هناك مشاركة قيمة جدا ورائعة بالملتقى للمهندس / محمود الطحاوي بعنوان التدفقات النقدية cash flow فهى تستحق الرجوع اليها أولا وأخيرا بل أرجو الردود عليها لتعود مرة اخرى للظهور بشكل اكثر ليستفيد منها الجميع .
ارجو لكم جميعا التوفيق .


----------



## هديل كريم (22 يوليو 2009)

كل الشكر لك اخي الكريم ..... في الحقيقه عمل رائع اكيد راح يكون مفيد للجميع وعندي ملاحظه واحده هدفي منها هو اظهار الملف بشكل متكامل وهي حبذا لو كانت المصطلحات المذكوره في اللغه العربيه مذكور معها ما يقابلها في اللغه الانكليزيه لانك اكيد تعرف ان معظم الشركات وخاصه في دول الخليج تعتمد اعتماد كلي على هذه اللغه في جميع وثائقها
وجزاك الله كل خير ورزقك اخي العزيز من حيث لا تحتسب


----------



## foratfaris (22 يوليو 2009)

مشككككككككككور باشمهندس حسام واغبطك على اخلاصك وحماسك


----------



## mustafasas (22 يوليو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا و شكرا لك علي ذكرك للمراجع التي استخدمتها في عمل ملفك الرائع هذا


----------



## عبد الرحمن - عمان (22 يوليو 2009)

لا نملك سوى جزيل الشكر على الملف المفيد


----------



## mohamedsaid78 (22 يوليو 2009)

thanks very much very useful file


----------



## eng_houssam (22 يوليو 2009)

بارك الله بك أخي الكريم على طرحك المفيد


----------



## anwerbasha (23 يوليو 2009)

مشاركة متميزةكعادتك
مشكور


----------



## حسام الحو (23 يوليو 2009)

خالص شكرى وتقديرى لجميع السادة المهندسين الذين تكرموا بالرد ، والتميز هو تشرفي بتواجدكم وجميع المهندسين بهذا الملتقى الكريم والتعلم منكم جميعا بما تطرحوه من موضوعات قيمة .
قمت بعمل بعض الاضافات السريعة (بعض المصطلحات والتوضيحات باللغة الانجليزية )على الملف بناء على طلب المهندسة الفاضلة هديل .
وأرجو أن توفي بالغرض المطلوب .
مرفق عدد 2 ملف ( هما نفس الملف السابق لكن باضافات جديدة ) فأقدم اعتذارى حيث أنكم ستقومون بتحميل الملف مرة اخرى وتجميع الملفين مع بعض للاستفادة من الاضافات .
وجزاكم الله خيرا .


----------



## engahmedezz (23 يوليو 2009)

جزاكم الله خير يا بشمهندس حسام على هذا الملف الاكثر من رائع
وجعلة الله لك في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## حسام الحو (23 يوليو 2009)

وجزاك مثله .
مع خالص شكرى .


----------



## هديل كريم (25 يوليو 2009)

حسام الحو قال:


> خالص شكرى وتقديرى لجميع السادة المهندسين الذين تكرموا بالرد ، والتميز هو تشرفي بتواجدكم وجميع المهندسين بهذا الملتقى الكريم والتعلم منكم جميعا بما تطرحوه من موضوعات قيمة .
> قمت بعمل بعض الاضافات السريعة (بعض المصطلحات والتوضيحات باللغة الانجليزية )على الملف بناء على طلب المهندسة الفاضلة هديل .
> وأرجو أن توفي بالغرض المطلوب .
> مرفق عدد 2 ملف ( هما نفس الملف السابق لكن باضافات جديدة ) فأقدم اعتذارى حيث أنكم ستقومون بتحميل الملف مرة اخرى وتجميع الملفين مع بعض للاستفادة من الاضافات .
> وجزاكم الله خيرا .


 
تقدم اعتذارك ؟؟؟؟ والله اخجلتنا بخلقك الكبير ......ان ما تقدمه نحن الذين يجب علينا ان نشكرك ونعتذر لاننا اخذنا من وقتك 
جزاك الله كل خير اخي الفاضل


----------



## بسمالله (25 يوليو 2009)

مشكور على المجهود وبجد طبقت إذا عمل أحدكم عملا فليتقنه


----------



## حسام الحو (25 يوليو 2009)

المهندسة الفاضلة هديل 
خالص شكري وتقديري لحضرتك .


----------



## حسام الحو (25 يوليو 2009)

المهندس صاحب اختيار : بسم الله
جزاك الله خيرا وربنا يوفقنا واياك الى اتقان العمل .


----------



## محمود الطحاوي (27 يوليو 2009)

مشاركاتك ممتازة جدا و كلها افادة بارك الله لكم جهدكم الوفير و جعله زكاة لعلمكم وفي ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## gadag (19 أغسطس 2009)

* جزاكم الله خير ي هذا الملف الاكثر من رائع
وجعلة الله لك في ميزان حسناتك*
*وكل عام وانت طيب
*​


----------



## حسن احمد (19 أغسطس 2009)

بارك اله فيك وفى علمك


----------



## فاجومى (3 سبتمبر 2009)

مشككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككور


----------



## mido345 (9 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا الجزاء وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (10 سبتمبر 2009)

حسام الحو قال:


> خالص شكرى وتقديرى لجميع السادة المهندسين الذين تكرموا بالرد ، والتميز هو تشرفي بتواجدكم وجميع المهندسين بهذا الملتقى الكريم والتعلم منكم جميعا بما تطرحوه من موضوعات قيمة .
> قمت بعمل بعض الاضافات السريعة (بعض المصطلحات والتوضيحات باللغة الانجليزية )على الملف بناء على طلب المهندسة الفاضلة هديل .
> وأرجو أن توفي بالغرض المطلوب .
> مرفق عدد 2 ملف ( هما نفس الملف السابق لكن باضافات جديدة ) فأقدم اعتذارى حيث أنكم ستقومون بتحميل الملف مرة اخرى وتجميع الملفين مع بعض للاستفادة من الاضافات .
> وجزاكم الله خيرا .


 

جزاكم الله عنا خيرا أخي حسام ..ملفات مفيدة جدا..


----------



## magda (12 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا
بارك الله بك أخي الكريم علىالملفات المفيدة


----------



## هلوتس (13 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا و شكرا لك علي ذكرك للمراجع التي استخدمتها في عمل ملفك الرائع هذا


----------



## حمزهههههه (24 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا ويا ريت لو ممكن تشرحلنا اهم مباديء علم اداره المشاريع كماده وليست بالبريمافير ياريت حضرتك تقدر


----------



## mbdarsh (1 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاكم الله خير يا بشمهندس


----------



## Ahmad Shawki (5 ديسمبر 2009)

مشاركة أخرى متميزة جدا يا باشمهندس حسام مع خالص الشكر والتقدير


----------



## arch_mazen (1 يناير 2010)

حسام الحو قال:


> خالص شكرى وتقديرى لجميع السادة المهندسين الذين تكرموا بالرد ، والتميز هو تشرفي بتواجدكم وجميع المهندسين بهذا الملتقى الكريم والتعلم منكم جميعا بما تطرحوه من موضوعات قيمة .
> قمت بعمل بعض الاضافات السريعة (بعض المصطلحات والتوضيحات باللغة الانجليزية )على الملف بناء على طلب المهندسة الفاضلة هديل .
> وأرجو أن توفي بالغرض المطلوب .
> مرفق عدد 2 ملف ( هما نفس الملف السابق لكن باضافات جديدة ) فأقدم اعتذارى حيث أنكم ستقومون بتحميل الملف مرة اخرى وتجميع الملفين مع بعض للاستفادة من الاضافات .
> وجزاكم الله خيرا .


 
عازون عن شكرك يا أخ حسام


----------



## abosalah1 (1 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## علي محمد يوسف (1 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## ايمن حسين (17 مارس 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا 0000000000


----------



## المهندس رشدي1 (17 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## خذير (17 مارس 2010)

الله ابارك فيك يا أخي عمل رائل و أنا كمبتدأسوف ينفعني جيدا 
شكرا


----------



## محمد السعيد على (27 مارس 2010)

*جزاك الله خير*​


----------



## ابو فدوى و يمنى (27 مارس 2010)

مشكوور و جزيت كل خير و اثابك الله من فيض رحمته و وسع عليك و بسط لك فى علمك و مالك و عقلك و صدرك


----------



## Ahmad Shawki (28 مارس 2010)

مشاركة رائعة شكرا على مجهودك المتميز


----------



## احمد مسعد توفيق (28 مارس 2010)

لاشكرك على هذا المل الرائع وننتظر المزيد من الملفات الجميلة والمفيدة


----------



## ايمن حسين (29 مارس 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا 000000000000000000


----------



## محمدالسعيدعلى (31 مارس 2010)

*جزاكم الله خير يا بشمهندس*​


----------



## سعد محمد هادي (10 أبريل 2010)

*بارك الله فيكم000000مع التقدير*


----------



## بسمالله (10 أبريل 2010)

شكرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## نايف3000 (9 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا و شكرا لك علي ذكرك للمراجع التي استخدمتها في عمل ملفك الرائع هذا


----------



## sallam1998 (9 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا وزادك علما وعملا ونفع بك الناس


----------



## hglsgl (9 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا رائع


----------



## tokaa (11 يوليو 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا ولكن كيف يتم عمل الـ cash flow chart من واقع البيانات التي يتم إدخالها للبريمافيرا


----------



## Jamal (12 يوليو 2010)

*بارك الله فيكم على الجهد الطيب*​


----------



## مهندس مواقع (21 يوليو 2010)

الف شكر ياباش مهندس
وجزاك الله الف خير
كل مواضيعك رائعه
وانت فخر للمهندس العربي


----------



## saidelsayedab (27 أغسطس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## atb85 (29 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا والله يعطيك الف عافيه


----------



## ناصر بوبدر (30 أغسطس 2010)

كل الشكر لك اخي الكريم .....


----------



## hhmdan (13 نوفمبر 2010)

لك الشكر الجزيل وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mezohazoma (8 مايو 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## omerabobaker (9 مايو 2011)

شكرا جزيلا على المجهود


----------



## mohamedkhattab1 (9 مايو 2011)

جزاك الله خير و ازادك فى العلم بس انا عايز تعرف كيفيه عمل الcash flow من ال برامفيرا


----------



## hih2 (22 سبتمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## محمد السواكنى (22 سبتمبر 2011)

زادك الله من العلم وعلمك ما لاتعلم


----------



## mohammedsharaby (25 سبتمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## baha927 (29 أكتوبر 2011)

*جزاك الله خيرا رائع*​


----------



## fouadsoleman (2 نوفمبر 2011)

الف شكر اخي الكريم


----------



## adeb11 (2 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا باش مهندس حسام وبارك الله فيك وبكل الطيبين الذين افادونا


----------



## eltab3i (3 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## medo81x (4 نوفمبر 2011)

مشكور على الجهد الرائع


----------



## mezohazoma (19 نوفمبر 2011)

بارك الله قيك


----------



## nasserbalkhi (19 نوفمبر 2011)

ما اعجبني في موضوعك هو الخلاصة الاخيرة و جهد محمود


----------



## mriad1974 (15 نوفمبر 2013)

شكراً جزيلاً لك .. وجزاك الله خيراً .​


----------



## برونزيي (25 نوفمبر 2013)

مع خالص شكرى وتقديرى​


----------

